# One year ago today my heart broke --Beau



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One year ago today my heart broke. Beau passed away. It was a blessing for him because his body just couldnt go on though his mind was still strong. We knew we had to let him go but did it with great sadness because we loved him so much. I have included some of my favorite pictures of him and remember some of the happier times while the tears flow. 
Beau--We love you and miss you everyday but know that you are well taken care of by Hooch at the bridge. And are keeping some great company with all the pups that have come before you and after you. Love you big guy!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol, I hope the GOOD memories get you through today. It is never easy to say goodbye, but they bring so much Love, companionship and many many laughs into our lives, that it is worth the heartbreak. ( that never goes away )
(((HUGS)))

June


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

_*Ku'u Lei, Nau ko 'u aloha no kau a kau*_.
My beloved, My love is yours for eternity.

Run Fast
Play Hard
Watch For Us


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I hope your sweet memories of Beau help you through this day.
What beautiful pictures of him. I have always LOVED THE NAME BEAU!
I know that Beau if playing with my Snobear at the Bridge and we will see them when we get there!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Carol, I know how hard these anniversaries can be. I hope the good memories put a smile on your face and lighten your heart today. Be well.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

The love goes on and on.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a stunning dog.

May the memories of the good times help you remember your Beau with smiles on this anniversary.

Run swiftly at the bridge sweet Beau


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

What a beautiful boy and what a sad day. Because they went the same day a year apart I have no doubt Marley was waiting for your handsome guy (she was a big flirt and Beau looks like quite the ladies man).


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Beau will always be with you, Carol, and he is watching over you now. It's just so hard not to be able to give our Bridge babies a hug and a kiss on the head.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

These days can be so tough....it's so unfortunate that our days with our beautiful Goldens are just not long enough. Hugs to you and your family today!!!!

Hopefully Beau and Phoenix are enjoying each other's company today........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Carol, hugs my friend. Your Beau was a special one. Just remember that the reunion is guaranteed!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beau you were so handsome...you and your family are in our thoughts today.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he was beautiful. ((Hugs))


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

My sympathy on this anniversary day. Your posts about taking care of Beau during his seizures helped me so much with Elliot. Run free sweet Beau.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beau was such a special dog and I know this day is a sad anniversary for you. I hope he sends you a "sign" from Doggie Heaven that all is well with him. 

I especially love the photo of Beau with Bama face to face. Very sweet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The picture of him and Bama as a baby is the day they met. I have kissed his box so many times today. 
I have had the oddest signs for the last month. My foster CoCo is so much like Beau it isnt even funny. When walking him from behind he looks like Beau and even Tim said so. He came home from on the first walk and said he has a Beau butt. And he loves to give kisses like Beau used to do by rubbing his face up to you and giving kiss, kiss kiss. And when getting up on the couch he does the bunny hop on up just like Beau did. He does so many things like Beau it is almost like I have my Beau with me sometimes. Several people have commented on it. 

My Beau brought Hooch into my life and in turn brought me Bama. And also brought me to this forum from Chatevo. I met him on there and he told me about this forum. When Beau started having seizures in the middle of the night Hooch was online to help me thru them in chat when there was noone awake to talk to. And so many people here helped me. And I hope that I have helped them from what I have learned with my Beau.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thinking about you and sending lots of hugs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Carol, sending you strength today. I hope Beau sent you a sign today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know today was so hard Carol. Sending Hugs.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My gosh, it does not seem possible it has been a years since you sweet old man went to the Bridge. I know it is a sad day for you, these anniversaries always are. Hugs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and your sweet boy. You know our "shaker pups" have a special place in my heart. It helps me to know that Beau is up there keeping JOY company ! Take care...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't believe it's been a year. Sweet Beau was very special and it sounds like he's still making connections with you. I hope that brings you comfort instead of tears.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Carol I am so sorry. The anniversaries are so hard. Beau was such a special and handsome boy. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. I know you have many happy memories. I hope those memories gave you some comfort today.

I know that your Beau was there to greet Tasha when we sent her to the Bridge. Thank you Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

I can't believe that Beau's been gone a year.
I know anniversaries are so hard!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs, hugs, and more hugs. I know how sad this Anniversary is. It doesn't seem like it's been a year already. Beau was one of my favorite Seniors. He had such a friendly expression in every pic you posted, he made me smile. He had many of the same ailments that my Sam had, which made him near and dear to my heart, as he was to so many of us here. 

Signs or coincidences, it's nice to have them...I'm still waiting for mine from Sam. I think I look too hard...so right past them. 


He's with Hooch and our other Bridge babies, hanging out and enjoying themselves until we can all be together again.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What wonderful pictures and memories of your boy...so sorry for your loss. Hope your 1 year anniversary was filled with happy memories.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Carol unfortunately too many of us here know and understand what you are experiencing. I don't think we ever get over it, we just learn how to live with it.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> The love goes on and on.....


 Couldn't have put it better myself. I cannot believe it is a year since you lost Beau. How quickly a year goes by which makes you realise we do not have them for long but as Sophie-Mom says the love continues. thinking of you today on Beaus anniversary


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It is a testament to the love that you had for Beau that you were able to let him go peacefully to the bridge - because although you know that you are doing the right thing for him it is the hardest decision as owners that we ever have to make.

I am sure that Beau watches over you with a smile on his beautiful face

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Beau


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Aw, Carol, the firsts are so hard, especially that first anniversary. Beau was such a sweetheart, and I know Hooch is taking such great care of him and the rest of the angel pups. Hugs for you as you remember your boy, and hopefully, most of those memories make you smile.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My heart goes out to you today. God Bless Beau. I feel like I knew him too, somewhat from this forum, and I share part of your grief. Such a sweet, beautiful boy. He's an active pup again, and though it may seem a long time to you, it'll be like no time at all for him until you're reunited.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

(((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Carol my heart goes out to you and like most i can't believe its a year Beau has been at the bridge and yes you made me cry to i loved Beau as well.
Hugs from me and my crew


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this thread. Tough to lose a good friend. I remember my old golden everyday. Next month will be 1 year ago that I had to say goodbye to my girl, so I know how you feel. I guess most of us do.


----------

